# Green River City to Mineral Bottom



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

Ran it two years ago at 20K. Had some fun little rapids the first 1/2 day, then it was a struggle to maintain 5 MPH. Doing so, it took us exactly 3 days...in kayaks, mind you.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

I did it in 4 days,at relatively low flows in march. I got lucky with NO wind at all. It's about as flat as can be. A SUP would be fun to have along. Regardless of how flat it was,I still had a good time. Great solitude. Something tells me I would've been hating life though,had the wind been there. 5 days would probably be better. 68miles total,I think.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

We were also there at 20K with plenty of current and a lot of wind. Wouldn't do it again at lower flows without a motor, because those winds were pretty brutal. At least take a large drift sock and plan for 5 days. We put in at the private ranch 20 miles down to shorten it up a but, though...


----------



## MikeThulin1972 (Mar 23, 2012)

Did it this year in June ...took 4 days from state park to mineral bottoms...and like everyone else the wind sucked... Really front load your canoes so they stay low and hold the line better in wind..


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

green river is not a city


----------



## MikeThulin1972 (Mar 23, 2012)

Agreed... Barely a town.....bring what you need for sure..


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

Oh jeezus....now we have to check census data before naming populated areas?

Damn this place is strict.


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

*greasy spoon diner...*

There's a great little diner in town that has a toy dispenser at the entrance which dispenses Miley Sirus stickers (among others) so you can stick them on your beater river guitar...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

FastFXR said:


> Oh jeezus....now we have to check census data before naming populated areas?
> 
> Damn this place is strict.


Your spelling and punctuation are all fine except for where you took the Lord's name in vain. So it's a D- for you, heathen.

At 1,300 you'd be fine and should be able to make it in about 4 days.

At 1,259, well, I just hope you've got auto bill pay and lots of vacation time.


----------



## jco6560 (Aug 3, 2009)

Just got off that section a week ago - we took 3.5 days in oar rigs to go from Ruby Ranch to Mineral Bottom at around 1600 cfs. Putting in at Ruby shortens the trip by about 15 miles, but your not missing much scenery in that upper section. If you are time limited, I suggest putting in at Ruby, otherwise, add another day on to go from Green River. The evening winds made dinner prep a hassle, but nothing too bad on the water in the afternoons. Expect to drag the rafts in a few spots, but the trade-off is great sand bar camping and no bugs. Enjoy.


----------



## RockyMountainMan (May 5, 2010)

Good info thus far..

I have a shuttle question. Does anyone know how long the drive from Mineral Bottom to Green River is? We're pondering weather or not to hire a shuttle or drive it ourselves...

Thanks folks.


----------



## MikeThulin1972 (Mar 23, 2012)

Less than two hours..... If u hall ass a lot less.. Don't listen to outfitters in Moab , they will tell you it's going to take 8 hours and you need Bigfoot to do it in..
We shuttled with my brothers Toyota yaris ........


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

The road down to MB is pretty frightening, so if you have timid drivers, make them aware of this. It's cliff-edge stuff and some 2-point turns for bigger rigs. Also, depending on rainfall, there can be some pretty good wash-outs--there was when I was there and it required 4WD.
But, as above, from GR to MB is just a couple hours.


Oh yeah--take TONS of mosquito spray. They ate us alive last time!


----------



## jco6560 (Aug 3, 2009)

The shuttle from MB to GR is under 3 hrs for normal driving. If your going to Ruby ranch, add another 30 min minimum. If your looking for paid shuttle, maybe try coyote shuttle. They do a like of bike shuttle, but they set up a great shuttle for our oar trip. They were not cheap, but friendly, accommodating and exactly on schedule.


----------



## RockyMountainMan (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info everyone...


----------



## steveskinner (Dec 19, 2006)

Putting in at Ruby Ranch on September 25 - stopping at the first 300 yard long beach on the right. Maybe for a long time. Please come for me if I do not exit Hite by October 12.


----------



## RockyMountainMan (May 5, 2010)

I'll see if KDNK can maybe put you in the lost rafter report..


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Is the shuttle 2 - 3 hours round trip or one way?


----------



## MikeThulin1972 (Mar 23, 2012)

One way... It's only like 70 miles or so I think


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

So round trip shuttle form green river to mineral bottom will take 4-6 hours? Or 2-3 hours... 70 miles one way would be about 1 hour there and 1 hour back.


----------



## MikeThulin1972 (Mar 23, 2012)

Depends on how you drive or who you listen too... I would personally say no more than 3 hours round trip...


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## RockyMountainMan (May 5, 2010)

I recently did the shuttle and float from Ruby Ranch to Mineral Bottom. The shuttle took about 2 hours each way. 

There's about 14 miles of winding dirt road from I-70 to Ruby, and a steep, winding dirt road to mineral Bottom, both of which slow one down considerably compared to the pavement. 

To answer the original question, the float took us 3.5 days on the river (rafts) but we had to motor a total of about 4 hours, so it would have taken at least another full day. (This was an early October trip at I believe about 900 cfs.)

On a side note, my buddy and I did the drop off at mile 70 (Bowknot Bend) and hiked over to the other side where we met the boats again after they did the 7 river miles. The hike over is an hour tops but the rafts took about 3 hours (they got stuck a couple times in the shallows...). Photo looking east from the top.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

RockyMountainMan said:


> On a side note, my buddy and I did the drop off at mile 70 (Bowknot Bend) and hiked over to the other side where we met the boats again after they did the 7 river miles. The hike over is an hour tops but the rafts took about 3 hours (they got stuck a couple times in the shallows...). Photo looking east from the top.


I wondered about that timing, when we hiked it. That means you can turn the boats loose, unmanned, and retrieve them on the other side when they reach you! What a ballsy move that would be! You had better be right, and very lucky.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

> RockyMountainMan
> To answer the original question, the float took us 3.5 days on the river (rafts) but we had to motor a total of about 4 hours, so it would have taken at least another full day. (This was an early October trip at I believe about 900 cfs.)


Thanks for the info! Just for reference I checked the flows for Green River @ Green River, Ut and the flows were 1200-1800 CFS from October 1 to October 16. So higher than 900. We were getting about 800-1450 out of the dam through Lodore the same week.


----------

